
Japanese camera buff builds 130-megapixel scanner camera for next to nothing - markup
http://www.bouncingredball.com/2009/05/30/japanese-camera-buff-builds-130-megapixel-scanner-camera-for-next-to-nothing/
======
aswanson
This and the linked page don't show _how_ , only _that_ he did it. They should
have went into more detail.

~~~
ajross
He mounted the lens so that its focal plane was on the scanner element, and
sealed the thing to keep light out. That's pretty much it. It's a clever hack,
notwithstanding the 4-5 second "exposure" time.

This kind of setup would actually be useful in practice for things like rare
book scanning, where you can't flatten the pages for fear of damaging the
object.

~~~
ComputerGuru
But how does that accomplish a 130 MP? What's special about a scanner vs a
camera that lets it do that?

~~~
TJensen
Size. Scanner is 8"x10" or so. The actual DPI of the scanner is lower than a
traditional camera CCD, but there is so much more space. Your exposure time is
how long it takes the scanner to traverse a "page".

Focusing seems painful.

------
pierrefar
We need a name for this thing. Something like scancam or scamera.

~~~
asciilifeform
<http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Scanmera>

------
abdulhaq
For his next trick he's building a 160GB SD card...

